# How can you check if someone has been done for animal cruelty?



## luckilotti (14 November 2010)

maybe someone can help me here.

i've had a message via facebook that someone who i know has previously been done for animal cruelty.   this could actually explain a few things but i dont want to go into much detail at this point. 

How can i find out if this is true??

I have tried googling the name and area, but its a common name and apparently it was quite a few years back that they were 'done'  (not sure if they were banned, warned, investigated or to what extent).  

is there any sites i should be looking at?  or any way i can narrow down my google search?

thanks


----------



## Xlthlx (14 November 2010)

this might help eFindOutTheTruth.com


----------



## luckilotti (14 November 2010)

Thanks, i'll give that one a go.  its seems an american site though so i'm not sure they will have full UK records, especially if this individual was just charged rather than convicted etc?

its one of these things you never know with rumors if they are true or not - and in this case i need to know.


----------



## MissJael (14 November 2010)

If someone was charged but not convicted you would have a job trying to find that out. The only other thing I can suggest is checking copies of local papers if you have any idea of the date; even then it would probably just be if they were convicted.


----------



## foraday (14 November 2010)

Gosh hope you are ok

As people have said 'charged' but not convicted is going to be a tough one.

You could talk confidentially to a Animal Welfare Officer-they can do a lot of checking however they cannot 'report' back to you but to put your mind at rest they may say to you without breaking confidentiality laws 'go with your suspicions' to put you in the right direction

Hope that helps


----------



## luckilotti (14 November 2010)

thanks.

TBH if its true, i dont want this individual on my yard, regardless of how long ago it may have been.  But said individual isnt well liked by some in the local community hence it could just be rumor... 

i've tried our local newspapers site, but i imagine it would have been just before all the little local papers had a web presence.


----------



## SNORKEY (14 November 2010)

Well the RSPCA would of definately been involved if it is true, they may be able to look into it for you.
If you give them the persons details and they have been banned from keeping animals or have had them taken away in the past, they should do something about it.
But they probably wont tell you anything about them due to the data protection act, its like myself working for the police, if someone phones up wanting to know about their neighbour for example there is nothing we can tell them, the only thing they can do is report the person if they think they are up to no good.


----------



## Gingersmum (14 November 2010)

Looking at this from a slightly different angle. . .
If you suspect they have some dodgy past history, you can be watching them and their horses like a hawk !
Better for the horses welfare that they are being discretely monitored rather than tucked away in a field somewhere where nobody can see what going on.


----------



## quirky (14 November 2010)

Can you not ask somebody who has been around the horsey scene in your area and who you trust?


----------



## luckilotti (14 November 2010)

the majority of horse people in the area know of this said individual - but there are a lot of stories about her.  Some of it i can see being true... 
at the time it would have happened, i was young and stabled at the opposite end of the town.  said individual hasnt used the 2 main practices for vets in the area - maybe this is part of the reason why if they were involved in a cruelty case.
this has come to light via one of my other liveries talking to another livery yard owners daughter...  
some of her aspects of her horse care i dont agree with and i am trying to talk her around to my way of thinking (and i imagine the thinking of every sane horse owner).... if she has a history with animal cruelty... then some aspects of her care could be concern - in the respect that she could get worst and if she has been done before - she should know better!

i wish i could say more about what she may or may not do - its not that bad but not what i agree with... i just dont want to post something... have someone see it and then put 2 and 2 together to realise who i am talking about!


----------



## spaniel (14 November 2010)

LL if you know that the person has had court proceedings brought and a conviction was made then it is possible to find out.  PM the details you have  and I will see if I can help.


----------

